# My Fluval compact heater is not heating up my Chi 5 gallon tank enough!



## homerun79 (Nov 26, 2011)

Just got the Fluval Chi 5 gallon tank a few days ago, and a betta, I put the Fluval compact heater in the back of the tank, and it appears to be turning on and off consistantly, but my digital thermometer is reading about 72.5 degrees. Not the recommended temp range as you all surely know... here are some details about my tanks location and probably some reasons why is might be low.

I have a small place and so my placement options are limited, the tank is sitting on a window ledge (large window 5' wide, 5' high). There is no direct sunlight coming through this window, it faces north. 

I live in Vancouver, BC, so right now our average outdoor high and low temps are 50 and 30 degrees.

There is a baseboard heater 2 feet below the ledge the tank is on, this is my main heating source for my small living room, which is set at 72 degrees right now, and normally I don't change this setting.

Seems to me there could be an influence from either the cool outside temp, and/or the baseboard heater, giving the fluval heater some inconsistant information? Or is this heater just not that effective for my tank size? I bought a larger fluval 50w heater thinking I might have to upgrade the heater size, but then realized it is the same design as my existing heater, so I would actually need one with temperature "control" (one with a dial) to actually get more heat anyway...

Anyway feedback would be appreciated, this is my first post as I am a newbie, thanks everyone on here for reading, I have learned a lot already from this site!

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

The compact pre-set heaters are will only raise the water temp 4 to 7 degrees above ambient temp... i would either move it to a warm room or replace it with an adjustable.

Living in one of the cold US states i sort of know what kind of cold you're looking at, and near a window is just going to be too cold. I suggest at least moving it to the room's interior.

Another thing you might look at if you get a new heater is upping the wattage to like a 25 or 50.


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

Get an adjustable heater hands down. Even a little aqueon 25w will be fine as long as its adjustable. just.... read the directions before tossing them in the tank. Cuz I didn't, and have to have it "set" at 76* to keep the tank at 80*. >_<


----------

